# Ne and ''swagger'' lol



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh gosh, I'm like the most uncool person ever... Maybe someday if I can get past the detrimental lack of social skills and self esteem I'll come off as cool? Haha that'll be the day.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

I actually swagged the club so hard tonight that I can't feel my physical being right now.


----------



## moonradio (Mar 14, 2010)

> I actually swagged the club so hard tonight that I can't feel my physical being right now.


hahahaha!


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

@JimmyCodes that cat on your avatar has swag


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

Aila8 said:


> @JimmyCodes that cat on your avatar has swag


Indeed it does...indeed it does.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

JimmyCodes said:


> Indeed it does...indeed it does.



Swaggerific


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

I remember one time when I swagged. 1 tlked l!k3d thIs!1!!!!11 LOOOooL


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Feb 14, 2011)

I sort of totally know what you mean! lol, but not really! Sometimes its just like everything clicks in my mind at precisely the same time and I have a mindgasm. I'm normally pretty shy, but when I get this "swagger" as you so eloquently refer to it, I'm a lot more confident or at least have the confidence to pretend to be. I wish I was Ne first. It must be nice to have mindgasms several times per day XD.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

It's all about switchin shit up on the plate right in front of you. Sometimes it's BANG, BANG... then you can get bangabaanngg.

I need to extend my vocabulary for these crazy ideas


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

NeonBomb said:


> It's all about switchin shit up on the plate right in front of you. Sometimes it's BANG, BANG... then you can get bangabaanngg.
> 
> I need to extend my vocabulary for these crazy ideas


Verbosity is overrated. Use the word "set" more often. It's multied purpose. ->_ It's efficient._

When someone picks an obscure word and overuse it such as swagger or dope, the word becomes ineffective. Not because people overuse it, they tend to misuse it. Now many words lost their _meaning_, but someone will always promote another one. And other people continue the cycle.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Muck Fe said:


> Verbosity is overrated. Use the word "set" more often. It's multied purpose. ->_ It's efficient._
> 
> When someone picks an obscure word and overuse it such as swagger or dope, the word becomes ineffective. Not because people overuse it, they tend to misuse it. Now many words lost their _meaning_, but someone will always promote another one. And other people continue the cycle.



I really like the feel of 'swagger' and all that from thatband of phraseology, though, it works.I n eed more onomatopoeic words


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

NeonBomb said:


> I really like the feel of 'swagger' and all that from thatband of phraseology, though, it works.I n eed more onomatopoeic words


Like pokemon? My cat will disagree. Don't take it personally, she always does.

I think that onomatopoeic words are easier to remember because of the resemblance of it's meaning. "Cool" and "Awesome" (say them softly) are still around for this reason, but words like "swagnificent" fabricated or not could only impress people at parties for a few years. I haven't heard too much "Cowesome." Or it didn't catch, yet?


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Muck Fe said:


> Like pokemon? My cat will disagree. Don't take it personally, she always does.
> 
> I think that onomatopoeic words are easier to remember because of the resemblance of it's meaning. "Cool" and "Awesome" (say them softly) are still around for this reason, but words like "swagnificent" fabricated or not could only impress people at parties for a few years. I haven't heard too much "Cowesome." Or it didn't catch, yet?



Oh please tell me your cat is okay.

See I dunno now. I don't like those Swaggerific ones. I'm looking for semi official verbs used rarely


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think I have "swagger", but I think I have an endearing whimsy that comes from Ne.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Waves in the air, some sort of a magnetic forcefield


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

NeonBomb said:


> Oh please tell me your cat is okay.
> 
> See I dunno now. I don't like those Swaggerific ones. I'm looking for semi official verbs used rarely


A mouse a day keeps the food safe.


----------



## Magnus (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd say Se is more swaggerific.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Magnus said:


> I'd say Se is more swaggerific.


I'd say Ne emphasizes creativity with the charisma, while Se emphasizes social norms with charisma. They work differently for the Sensory crowds or iNtuitive crowds. Either crowd would deem the other less socially confident.
It's no doubt that Se and Ne are the most charismatic functions.
IMO: Se >= Ne > Fe > Te > Ni >= Si > Fi > Ti


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Muck Fe said:


> IMO: Se >= Ne > Fe > Te > Ni >= Si > Fi > *Ti*


:sad:

Hey, it's true. :crazy: At least we have Ne to compensate.roud:


----------



## kwall1989 (May 4, 2014)

I don't feel that I have 'swagg'... 

I'm gonna go ask my friends now if they think I have swagg.

Also,


----------

